# I found a sale on Shea Butter



## Healinya (Jan 22, 2009)

Thought I would pass it on. 

http://www.oilsbynature.com/products/sh ... efined.htm

10 lbs, for $35 plus, $11 shipping (to my house, anyway) I've never bought unrefined shea butter before.

55 lbs, for $192, with $34 shipping.


----------



## heartsong (Jan 23, 2009)

*x*

hi there!

thanks for the heads-up!  you may wish to cross-shop with this site.  i use the ultra-refined shea butter and last time i checked it was about $35 for 10 lbs.  boy were they fast on shipping!  they have good prices on most oils soapers use.

www.soaperschoice.com


----------



## Healinya (Jan 25, 2009)

I have shea butter from soaperschoice. The shea on sale is unrefined, soapers choice unrefined shea is a little more. (as far as I noticed anyway - I confuse myself easily lol)

I have only bought Shea butter from soaperschoice once tho. I'm curious, if you get the refined - mine was very gritty... I know there is nothing wrong with it that way, but I am wondering if that's just the way it comes, or I just got one a little grittier than normal.


----------



## mamaT (Jan 26, 2009)

They also have a sale on grapefruit EO $5.oo/lb.  I ordered some and some shea butter also.


----------

